

Your #1 Job As CEO - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2011/03/your-1-job-as-ceo.html

======
dkasper
> People seem to forget that running out of money is the #1 reasons startups
> fail.

Don't think this is true. #1 reason startups fail is the founders giving up.

~~~
jayzee
_People seem to forget that running out of money is the #1 reasons startups
fail._

-I keep hearing this and it makes zero sense. That is like saying the #1 reason why people die is because they stop breathing.

------
brianl
I believe that the #1 job as a CEO is to own the goals (the reasons for
existence) of the company, doing whatever it takes to achieve the goals.

If that requires raising money or hiring/firing, those get prioritized high.
Some startups don't require funding (just read a great post about GitHub), and
others can be better staffed by a team of experienced mercenaries than a bunch
of novice citizens.

And sometimes, the CEO has to be the cheerleader that prevents the founders
from giving up...

~~~
eladgil
Good points. Sometimes hiring isn't the highest order bit, and metrics for the
company are definitely key.

------
azal
Nicely put, I think Distraction is the #1 issue because of which CEO's fail in
their day to day activities. Try to focus on one thing at a time and
accomplish it, rather than juggling multiple items and not completing any.

------
perchikomer
great post!

Another great post on the same topic:

<http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/08/what-a-ceo-does.html>

my 2 cents would be to add

------
zackattack
How and why did Twitter choose to acquire your company?

~~~
eladgil
Maybe I will write a separate post on this in the future?

~~~
stefanherz
> Maybe I will write a separate post on this in the future?

that'd be neat ;)

